# Pinnacle recovery for westgate vacation villas



## firecox (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi,  bought a westgate timeshare back in 1990s...paid the fees up till the last two years....when a work injury caused me to stop work and travelling..explained this to them and.tried to give it back ....westgate weren't interested but said I could transfer it to a sort of holiday club...agreed to this then they withdrew the offer...told them I couldn't afford it any more and they can have it for free just stop the fees ...so far paid 3 resale sites and got nowhere...put it on eBay and nothing can't give it away....haven't paid fees for two years now...got an email from the above pinnacle debt recovery for westgate for 3000 us.....in fees and costs ....obviously can't pay this as on disability benefits.....
Question do pinnacle have any jurisdiction outside us ....that could affect my credit rating.....can I ignore this if they can't touch me in uk

Many thanks for any help


Firecox


----------



## theo (Mar 2, 2017)

firecox said:


> Hi,  bought a westgate timeshare back in 1990s...paid the fees up till the last two years....when a work injury caused me to stop work and travelling..explained this to them and.tried to give it back ....westgate weren't interested but said I could transfer it to a sort of holiday club...agreed to this then they withdrew the offer...told them I couldn't afford it any more and they can have it for free just stop the fees ...so far paid 3 resale sites and got nowhere...put it on eBay and nothing can't give it away....haven't paid fees for two years now...got an email from the above pinnacle debt recovery for westgate for 3000 us.....in fees and costs ....obviously can't pay this as on disability benefits.....
> Question do pinnacle have any jurisdiction outside us ....that could affect my credit rating.....can I ignore this if they can't touch me in uk
> 
> Many thanks for any help



There will be no active collection efforts. Sending an email to the UK costs absolutely nothing except 30 seconds of typing. Hired collection agencies get a "piece" of whatever they can manage to wrangle from the debtors of their contracting "employer", so from their perspective it was worth a try to simply send an email just to see if you'd bite and willingly pay them something / anything. Don't.

Pursuing active collection efforts across the Atlantic Ocean would be an expensive and ineffective fool's errand for them. It won't ever happen.

Since you apparently now have an email address to which to reply, if it is indeed *your* firm position you could simply respond stating very clearly that there will *no* further payments in *any* amount, neither now nor at *any* time in the future and that Westgate should feel free to proceed with foreclosure any time they may see fit. The only sound you'll hear in reply anytime thereafter will be "crickets". They will foreclose sooner or later.

Please don't pay any more "resale" sites either; resale Westgate ownerships are essentially worthless anyhow, regardless of what you may have paid at original purchase. There are few (if any) willing recipients for secondary market Westgate ownerships, even when offered *for free*.
Keep your money. Let Westgate go ahead and foreclose. Life is too short to waste your time or energy worrying about such parasites.


----------



## firecox (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi thanks for the quick reply....it's just I normally get threats from westgate themselves either in letter or email ....I blocked one address but they just use a different one.... reminding me I hadn't paid etc....like I don't know that .....then this one came from a debt collection agency....pinnacle  .I thought they had for closed already as they said I couldn't use it in one of the emails until all fees had been paid which would continue to rise....there must be some kind of law that let's you out even if you have to pay a fee to do so....I'm certainly not passing on my fees to my family when I'm gone, so does it ever end???? Not that I'm planning to but would this affect a visa application if I was fit enough to go on a cruise in the future...say the caribbean and stopped at us Virgin islands???


Thanks again

Firecox


----------



## theo (Mar 2, 2017)

firecox said:


> I normally get threats from westgate themselves either in letter or email ....I blocked one address but they just use a different one.... reminding me I hadn't paid etc....like I don't know that .....then this one came from a debt collection agency....pinnacle  .I thought they had for closed already as they said I couldn't use it in one of the emails until all fees had been paid which would continue to rise.



If Westgate had already foreclosed, then they would not have bothered to enlist the services of a third party collection agency which is now contacting you about unpaid maintenance fees. You clearly have no interest in any future use, so that empty threat of  "denial of access" really means nothing of any consequence to you anyhow. I stand by all of my my previous input regarding the option to just let Westgate foreclose. You can choose to pay them nothing further and you can choose to tell them so in no uncertain terms. That's entirely your choice to make.



> ...*there must be some kind of law that let's you out* even if you have to pay a fee to do so...



No "must be" here. There *does not* have to be any such law --- and there isn't. You voluntarily entered into a contract and only the other party can release you from the terms of that contract, to which you have previously agreed. Some resorts or chains will voluntarily accept "deedbacks" (Wyndham currently does so at no cost for *some* ownerships) and others simply will not do so at all, as is their right and prerogative.



> I'm certainly not passing on my fees to my family when I'm gone, so does it ever end????



Your heirs are not obligated in any way to "inherit" your timeshare obligations, despite whatever you may have heard or read to the contrary.
Your heirs need only overtly disclaim any interest if / when that time comes. That should not weigh on your mind as an issue of concern.



> Not that I'm planning to but would this affect a visa application if I was fit enough to go on a cruise in the future...say the caribbean and stopped at us Virgin islands???



In a word, no. You have some personal choices and decisions to make here. Meanwhile, do not be intimidated by a hired collection agency, working on a "percentage" of whatever they can recover, unable to do anything more than send you email --- from across the Atlantic Ocean. They possess absolutely no leverage over you; ignore their empty and meaningless "threats". I wish you good luck and better future health.


----------



## firecox (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi ,and thanks again for all your help I must admit I was starting to get a bit worried about this..I will reply to the email as you said and thanks again your help has been much appreciated

Firecox


----------



## james scott (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi just checking whether the advice above is still valid as have received letter and phone call from pinnacle.

Appreciate any help with this


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 16, 2019)

james scott said:


> Hi just checking whether the advice above is still valid as have received letter and phone call from pinnacle.
> 
> Appreciate any help with this



Not sure about the legacy information in this thread you bumped .( last post 2017)

There is a newer thread that gives information on deedbacks  to Westgate .
Westgate now has such a program / if an owner is current on MF & has no balances owed from buying .

I believe the cost is about $ 900 - which is basically next years MF .

Good luck.


----------

